# Strawberry Jam with toast - Now in Stock



## Richio (15/1/18)

*- Click here to add add to your lunchbox - *​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (16/1/18)

Finally!!!! Strawberry Jam monster here I come!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD (17/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> Finally!!!! Strawberry Jam monster here I come!


Let us know how it is please


----------



## Mr. B (17/1/18)

DirtyD said:


> Let us know how it is please


Will do... I'll be using Wayne Walker's recipe so it should be amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DirtyD (18/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> Will do... I'll be using Wayne Walker's recipe so it should be amazing


Me too - ordered the concentrates yesterday , they're delivering now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/1/18)

DirtyD said:


> Me too - ordered the concentrates yesterday , they're delivering now


So bunk work and get mixing and let us know how it turns out!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD (19/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> So bunk work and get mixing and let us know how it turns out!!!!


I've only ever bought the Blueberry Jam Monster - and the bases (Butter + Toast + Jam ) is spot on with this recipe..

I vaped the Strawberry Jam Monster last weekend and quite enjoyed it, I am normally not a strawberry fan as I over done Mustard Milk when I started DIY... But damnnnnn, this DIY recipe of ENYAWREKLAW/DIYORDIE is spot on with the original.. Loving every second of it. 

He changed the butter to CAP Golden Butter to get rid of that "oily" vibe on the original, but if you wan't that, just sub CAP GB with TFA Butter at same percentage . Either way, this recipe is a definite must try and an excellent remix on a great juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/18)

DirtyD said:


> I've only ever bought the Blueberry Jam Monster - and the bases (Butter + Toast + Jam ) is spot on with this recipe..
> 
> I vaped the Strawberry Jam Monster last weekend and quite enjoyed it, I am normally not a strawberry fan as I over done Mustard Milk when I started DIY... But damnnnnn, this DIY recipe of ENYAWREKLAW/DIYORDIE is spot on with the original.. Loving every second of it.
> 
> He changed the butter to CAP Golden Butter to get rid of that "oily" vibe on the original, but if you wan't that, just sub CAP GB with TFA Butter at same percentage . Either way, this recipe is a definite must try and an excellent remix on a great juice.


I’m just waiting for the powers that be to pay and then I can click pay on my cart. 

Thanks for the feedback!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/18)

DirtyD said:


> I've only ever bought the Blueberry Jam Monster - and the bases (Butter + Toast + Jam ) is spot on with this recipe..
> 
> I vaped the Strawberry Jam Monster last weekend and quite enjoyed it, I am normally not a strawberry fan as I over done Mustard Milk when I started DIY... But damnnnnn, this DIY recipe of ENYAWREKLAW/DIYORDIE is spot on with the original.. Loving every second of it.
> 
> He changed the butter to CAP Golden Butter to get rid of that "oily" vibe on the original, but if you wan't that, just sub CAP GB with TFA Butter at same percentage . Either way, this recipe is a definite must try and an excellent remix on a great juice.


Glad to hear this, 30 ml "tester" should be done steeping on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/1/18)

Another use for the Strawberry Jam with Toast Apple Monster Jam. 
I imagine the Blueberry version will work by using the FA Bilberry and FW Blueberry combo...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another use for the Strawberry Jam with Toast Apple Monster Jam.
> I imagine the Blueberry version will work by using the FA Bilberry and FW Blueberry combo...


I see that they have a Blueberry and toast concentrate as well! Next order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m just waiting for the powers that be to pay and then I can click pay on my cart.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!!


Order has arrived and I’m so excited to make this tomorrow!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

So right ok it’s mixed and steeping. 

Smells damn good!

Next on the list is the blueberry jam on toast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Glad to hear this, 30 ml "tester" should be done steeping on Saturday


Have you done a taster yet? You know, for science sake!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Have you done a taster yet? You know, for science sake!!


Had to get locust 1 back to varsity today,  moved half of the house to Potch again, so I never got around to tasting, will rewick the Wasp tomorrow morning and give feedback. Will also let a friend who is a jam monster fan taste. He does about 60 ml a week, so I think he will definitely be able to give an opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Had to get locust 1 back to varsity today,  moved half of the house to Potch again, so I never got around to tasting, will rewick the Wasp tomorrow morning and give feedback. Will also let a friend who is a jam monster fan taste. He does about 60 ml a week, so I think he will definitely be able to give an opinion.


Good luck with everything going on!!

Agreed, can’t get a better test pilot than that!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Good luck with everything going on!!
> 
> Agreed, can’t get a better test pilot than that!!


Ok, so here is the feedback. 
RF - tested with Haku RDA clone and OBS Nano engine RTA -condition of tastebuds - debatable but at best average
Is it a direct clone of strawberry jam monster, no. But it is a really great tasting juice, and smooth. I cannot really taste the toast and butter, but it is still really nice. I will definitely be mixing this again. Definitely a great juice. Maybe the butter and toast will materialize after some more time.
JM -Jam Monster Fan - DotMod with DotMod Petri 22mm RDA
It is not jam monster but in the same profile. Strawberry is not the same as used with JM. Slight pastry taste in the background with the strawberry taking dominance over the rest. Butter seems to be lacking. Comparable with international juices regarding quality and taste, can be a all day vape. Will be willing to pay good/comparable money for this vs Jam monster if both were on a shelf.

Note that this has only been steeping for a week. Now the fun begins with doing some more testers to steep a month, with some bigger testers to keep on vaping it until the month is over to test the small testers again.

My verdict, I am going to have a new addition to the rotation in my adv arsenal, and cannot wait to order and make the blueberry and apple versions. 

And that dam  Petri 22 is amazing, going to have to save and get myself one once the budget recovers from the Locusts assault on my finances.


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

@Paul33 , if you need proof that this juice is great, I wanted the tester back to fill the OBS again. Here's the short answer from my bud,
"NO, you've got the concentrates so mix yourself some more. I need to test it some more" and, "so when will you have my new testers ready. Tomorrow?"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (29/1/18)

DirtyD said:


> Let us know how it is please


I mixed it up on Friday and I am letting it steep... mixed up a 300ml batch in one go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> I mixed it up on Friday and I am letting it steep... mixed up a 300ml batch in one go


Me thinks you're are going to have a very, very, very, very long and extremely happy time with that batch! Just let the fire brigade know when you start testing because you ain't gonna stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (29/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, so here is the feedback.
> RF - tested with Haku RDA clone and OBS Nano engine RTA -condition of tastebuds - debatable but at best average
> Is it a direct clone of strawberry jam monster, no. But it is a really great tasting juice, and smooth. I cannot really taste the toast and butter, but it is still really nice. I will definitely be mixing this again. Definitely a great juice. Maybe the butter and toast will materialize after some more time.
> JM -Jam Monster Fan - DotMod with DotMod Petri 22mm RDA
> ...


Do you have a recipe for the apple version?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Paul33 , if you need proof that this juice is great, I wanted the tester back to fill the OBS again. Here's the short answer from my bud,
> "NO, you've got the concentrates so mix yourself some more. I need to test it some more" and, "so when will you have my new testers ready. Tomorrow?"


This is the news I was waiting for. 

I stared longingly at the bottle earlier and wondered if I should wick and give it a go. Decided to see if I have the will power to let it sit a few more days!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> Do you have a recipe for the apple version?






Not the Apple one but there’s the blueberry version if that’s any consolation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> Do you have a recipe for the apple version?


One of the diy gurus posted this link for an apple version.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84471 by germygermgerm, looks good as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (9/2/18)

DirtyD said:


> Let us know how it is please


I mixed a 300ml batch three weeks ago and it is amazing! I used CAP golden butter instead of TFA butter though. How'd yours come out?


----------



## Mr. B (9/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Me thinks you're are going to have a very, very, very, very long and extremely happy time with that batch! Just let the fire brigade know when you start testing because you ain't gonna stop.


I literally cannot put the stuff down!

My only regret is letting by buddies taste it and now they are nagging me for some! I told them I only have 300ml! It's barely enough for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/18)

Mr. B said:


> I literally cannot put the stuff down!
> 
> My only regret is letting by buddies taste it and now they are nagging me for some! I told them I only have 300ml! It's barely enough for me!


I still have a week or 2 for mine to turn into amazingness but I’m happy so far!!

Next on the list is the blueberry jam on toast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/2/18)

they just neen to get the right ones inineed apple jamjon touts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

@Mr. B , looks like a lekker long steep is the way to go then. Want to try it with both options, there will be some mixing that will have to happen this weekend. Did the strawberry calm down a bit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I still have a week or 2 for mine to turn into amazingness but I’m happy so far!!
> 
> Next on the list is the blueberry jam on toast!


My concentrate order got stuffed up by deposit going awol, was only found this morning, so they will ship on Monday, I will only have this next week. But then there is always next weekend to mix ne. Got 2 L VG incoming as well, 1 seems not to last, wonder why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> they just neen to get the right ones inineed apple jamjon touts


I want to try the apple as well, I think I posted the link to the recipy for you @Moerse Rooikat , if you mix let me know if it is good. Sal eers volgende naweek kan kyk na die Appel een.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (9/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Mr. B , looks like a lekker long steep is the way to go then. Want to try it with both options, there will be some mixing that will have to happen this weekend. Did the strawberry calm down a bit?


Initially I was tasting mostly the CAP strawberry but after 2 weeks the RF strawberry jam is coming through nicely

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I want to try the apple as well, I think I posted the link to the recipy for you @Moerse Rooikat , if you mix let me know if it is good. Sal eers volgende naweek kan kyk na die Appel een.


made the apple one but with strawstraw en toust. next time with apple en toust

Reactions: Like 1


----------

